# Looking for work in ct



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey is anyone in new haven county on here looking for a sub? I am looking to sub out my 2000 f250 with an xblade. I could really use the work guys so if anyone needs a sub or knows anyone who does could you please give them my name and number. My name is Kevin my number is 203-915-9379. i really appriciate it guys. Thanks


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

nobody needs a sub??


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd give it a few more weeks. Contracts are just starting to get signed around here.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya i know im just getting anxious and want to know i have work this winter


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Youre not alone lol. I know of a few pretty big guys around here who still havent heard anything from large corporations that theyve been doing for 5 years.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

06 says you can get $120/hr for a plow truck! mabe u can sub thru him! :whistling:


----------



## ddlawncare (Jul 11, 2009)

hey cfdeng7(kevin) i am also looking in new haven county area, if you here of any work that you are not intrested in or once you are setup for the season please let me know and i will do the same for you.lets hope to get out there and push some snow this year.dana jr.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

creativedesigns;817763 said:


> 06 says you can get $120/hr for a plow truck! mabe u can sub thru him! :whistling:


I think you mean for a quad.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ddlawncare;817905 said:


> hey cfdeng7(kevin) i am also looking in new haven county area, if you here of any work that you are not intrested in or once you are setup for the season please let me know and i will do the same for you.lets hope to get out there and push some snow this year.dana jr.


ya deff i sent u a message on ur profile btw


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

where do you live?


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

cheshire and why is there a 10 character min on posts?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i dunno i find it annoying as well.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

your in middlebury right?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

correct.........


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

u need a sub?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ill let you know if i hear of anything. most of my buddies are still unsure if they still have their big commercials.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright thanks ben i appreciate it


----------



## ddlawncare (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks cf, and i will do the same.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

bump to the top


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

no one needs a reliable 24/7 hardworking sub?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I think its still a little soon. Not only me, but everyone i talk to hasnt heard anything about their contracts yet.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks 06hd boss i am just getting anxious. this is my first year subbing and it just seems last min to me. and i hate last min things


----------

